# Bluewater Distance?



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

How far out of Destin has the Bluewater been?

Thinking about running out on Thrusday and this weekend for some trolling! Just trying get an idea what everyone saw this weekend for bluewater and weedlines.

Thanks


----------



## Bowbender45 (May 21, 2011)

I am trying to figure out the same thing. I will be heading out of P'cola Wednesday and heading past Hole 131 towards the Spur. From what I hear, the Blue water/ Weedlines are about 10-12 miles North of the Spur. I will let ya know after Wednesday.

Ron


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I found Blue-ish water ~ 35-40 miles out of Destin yesterday. It was blue but not cobalt. As for weed lines we found 2 that were both forming. Neither ones were defined lines yet though.


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.... I will be looking forward to the report Wednesday night.

Were there any schoolies in the scattered weedline?

Beau


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

No, I got a Blue Marlin though 2-3 minutes into the first weed line.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

DestinLA,
Try Florida-Offshore.com, it's free to join and has alot free data that's GIS interface and it's accurate as your GPS. It should help you out. There are How to Video's that show you how to use the site & data. Plus you can use reefcast which was voted #1 by the NWS, it's the finest weather tool available.:thumbup: 

DQ


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

Thats amazing about the Blue...did u land him?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

CaptDQ said:


> DestinLA,
> Try Florida-Offshore.com, it's free to join and has alot free data that's GIS interface and it's accurate as your GPS. It should help you out. There are How to Video's that show you how to use the site & data. Plus you can use reefcast which was voted #1 by the NWS, it's the finest weather tool available.:thumbup:
> 
> DQ


+1 Thats how I chose where to go yesterday


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

DestinLA, here is the link to yesterdays report.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/destin-offshore-22-may-2011-a-89054/


----------

